# Bad News about Sci Fi kit prices



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, I found out from a person who I have been buying kits from for a long time that the Sci Fi kits are going up in price 10 to 15 percent. I love the Star Trek kits but now I will buy them only as I need to. I wish it wasn't this way but money matters and I can't afford to throw big amounts of money around. Guy Schlicter.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I would think all kit prices will be going up due to the oil prices. With gas possibly reach $5 to $6 a gallon, this would also impact styrene prices.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

That's not bad news - that's "fact of life" news, as Opus pointed out.

Bad news would be "they're not going to make them anymore".

Furthermore, how many kits were you buying that you didn't need???


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Blackbird: lol


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Not just Sci-Fi, but all types of kits are going up. Price a Hasegawa kit lately, or Trumpeter or.....

Oil prices being the first thing you think of but also consider that modelling is fast becoming a niche hobby for a bunch of greying old guys. The less modelers to buy a kit then the less the manufacturers sell. The less they sell then the per unit prices go up. They must balance the books and they do it on the backs of those still in the hobby.

Also production cost keep going up and shipping costs and...... You get the picture.

Max Bryant


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Kits and everything increase in price as time marches on.

Sure, some things increase at various times quicker than others, this is natural.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I just spent $49.99 for the 1/72 scale Apollo 10 kit from Dragon. I did my research ahead of time and I am perfectly happy with the quality and fidelity of scale with this new kit. 

It's 2012 folks, stuff costs money, look up the word hobby in any dictionary, in any good one, you will find that the word actually means 'expensive'. LOL

Sadly the hobby industry will soon be left to those of us who have deeper pockets, gone are the days of under $10.00 car kits and .35 cent paint.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> I just spent $49.99 for the 1/72 scale Apollo 10 kit from Dragon. I did my research ahead of time and I am perfectly happy with the quality and fidelity of scale with this new kit.
> 
> It's 2012 folks, stuff costs money, look up the word hobby in any dictionary, in any good one, you will find that the word actually means 'expensive'. LOL
> 
> Sadly the hobby industry will soon be left to those of us who have deeper pockets, gone are the days of under $10.00 car kits and .35 cent paint.


I remember the days when car models cost only 1.99 - which was back in the late 60's. It's true, prices keep going up. If you want to stay in the hobby, you need to make the adjustment to keep up. Nothing is cheap anymore.

I just paid 50.00 for the large scale Moebius Flying Sub kit (which is a good price) - prior to buying the Moebius J2, I never imagined that I would ever pay more than 30 to 40.00 for a kit, but there you have it. Given the relative quality of contemporary model kits and the satisfaction from a good build, there are more expensive hobbies to be had.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Opus Penguin said:


> I would think all kit prices will be going up due to the oil prices. With gas possibly reach $5 to $6 a gallon, this would also impact styrene prices.


Ha ha! Try living in the UK...a gallon of diesel is around $10....Moebius Flying Sub $90...Pegasus WOTW Tripod $115!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Gemini1999 said:


> prior to buying the Moebius J2, I never imagined that I would ever pay more than 30 to 40.00 for a kit


LOL, in 1993 I paid $80 ($450 in adjusted for today dollars) for a new-from-Japan Masudaya Robot kit- the highest price I ever paid for any hobby or kit related item ever. I saved for a month, and ate mac & cheese every night for dinner to do it. Back then I'd pay less for tires for my CAR!

I was totally happy when I opened it up, but never again would or will I be so crazy with my $$


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

When you make a commitment to this Hobby, it's all or nothing. Some consumers complain of the high prices and blame them on the manufactures,
but the blame falls squarely on the rising price of oil. Plastic is a petrolium product and as such kit prices are affected directly by its fluctuation. Kids and casual hobbiests are quickly being priced out of the hobby. So gentlemen if we want to keep our hobby alive and well, the responsibility rests with us.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Okay, so maybe I WILL be crazy with my $$ again IF they do a big styrene Serenity kit.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I have been in this industry for 35 + years, I own a fortune in hand tools, supplies , paints, power tools and many specialized products. They didn't come over night . I am fully accustomed to spending a bare minimum of at least $50.00 for just about any kit I build these days. 

Now here's the rub,...I have the great fortune of an understanding fiance, and a large budget for models and supplies, my kids are all grown, my ex-wives are in other states. I can more than afford $50.00 - $200.00 on my favorite kit, a few sets of golf a week, and I live comfortably with a semi-extravigant life style. I earned every penny of it and retired with a nice pension. To me this is the new 'Golden Age' of model building, I can build anything I want in just about any scale with the funds and resources to support my habit. I have a Ph.D in Engineering, so if I can't buy a kit of what I want, I have the skills to design and build what I want from scratch. I cast my own parts, own a milling machine and a lathe , and do the artwork and can print my own decals and have access to an Alps printer so I can print in white. The Middle East be damned , I will pay any price for my beloved hobby, how can I put a price on Relaxation?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Duct, I hear ya, and Buddha willing, I'll be where you are in a decade!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

MightyMax said:


> Oil prices being the first thing you think of but also consider that modelling is fast becoming a niche hobby for a bunch of greying old guys.


Hey, hey, hey, who are you callin' greying...old...yeah, okay, you're right. :dude:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I prefer to think of myself as "well-seasoned', thenkyew very much...


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Its true model kits were once .99 cents to $1.99 but the minimum wage was like $1.00.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> I prefer to think of myself as "well-seasoned'



Not seasoned, ....Just pickled!


----------



## Brisfx (Nov 10, 2005)

Have. Think about the prices in Australia, the Mobius J 2 is $240.00 as is the Moebius Seaview

Brad


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Chrisisall said:


> Okay, so maybe I WILL be crazy with my $$ again IF they do a big styrene Serenity kit.:thumbsup:


We can only hope. With Trumpeter kits having 400+ parts, it IS doable. An 18"er ('bout 1/144) would be my wish. AND if fans raised enough of a stink to produce a movie, think what we could do. 
But yeah, prices don't go down. Back in the 70's when I worked for Revell I told them that I never batted an eye paying $40 (then) for a Tamiya Lancaster cuz I knew it was worth it. Now many years later, I'll pay big bucks for a kit when I know I'll get hours and hours of building enjoyment from it. I'll just have to mow more lawns, right?
Bruce


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Price per hour of enjoyment is still quite good.
Compare to round of golf or even going to the movies these days!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Whatever happened to the soy-based plastic that Revell was using back in the late 80's? I remember them making a big to-do over releasing a 1/48 Bell X-1 with a soy-based plastic.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

KUROK said:


> Price per hour of enjoyment is still quite good.


That's a beautiful way of looking at it.

Seeing Sherlock Holmes 2 with my Son two times- $40 for four hours of viewing fun.
Getting a PL J2 kit- $50 for ten or more hours of modding fun (and STILL counting).

Point made.:thumbsup:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

btbrush said:


> We can only hope. With Trumpeter kits having 400+ parts, it IS doable. An 18"er ('bout 1/144) would be my wish. AND if fans raised enough of a stink to produce a movie, think what we could do.
> But yeah, prices don't go down. Back in the 70's when I worked for Revell I told them that I never batted an eye paying $40 (then) for a Tamiya Lancaster cuz I knew it was worth it. Now many years later, I'll pay big bucks for a kit when I know I'll get hours and hours of building enjoyment from it. I'll just have to mow more lawns, right?
> Bruce


400 parts - ha  thats a starter kit these days.

I just picked up Tamiya's new Yamato kit. 1,500 parts.

Bruce, your still one of my heros.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

look at the price I got this model for in about 1996.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That crazy.:freak:


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

ClubTepes, and you are mine.
I wonder how the Browncoats got organized to release Serenity. Should we bombard Mobius or Pegasus with emails? Maybe get a couple of thousand people to send $50 each up front preorder to get them started? How many would pay the same price or more as a humongoid C57D or 1/24 J2 for an 18" Serenity? And it has alot bigger following. Cult following, yes, but a really huge one. Browncoats unite! Think of the after-market, the lighting, a mule, a Reaver ship. 
I'm just saying.
Bruce


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I'd trade my pretty floral bonnet for a good Serenity movie model!


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

As one of the greying masses I agree the prices are going nuts.BUT I would pay an inflated price for a decent size SERENITY and the possibilities it would present


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

BOXIE said:


> As one of the greying masses I agree the prices are going nuts.BUT I would pay an inflated price for a decent size SERENITY and the possibilities it would present


I got a QMX Serenity for Christmas








and it's nice, but smallish (8"), and being made of polystone, there's really no way of adding a flight deck behind the windows without shattering the whole thing.

Modifying a good styrene model to my liking is THE thing I live for, as a modeler.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I retired 2 yrs ago and my modeling spending sprees has dropped dramatically but saving all small change really adds up, and keeping things in perspective also helps, I have an 8 month old Belgian Sheepdog I'm taking to obedience classes and this is only the beginning to have a therapy dog. and this alone would pay for plenty of kits. and as tax season is fast approaching and with our Uncle's hand extended $$$  is really tight but with kits I already have I just concentrate to get them built. Karl


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

You're the only other person I know with a Belgian Sheepdog (although mine is more like ten years old).


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Since it is a "want" and not a "need" I don't sweat it. If there is extra money to get something then I get it, if I don't have the money at the time I just wait until I do or don't worry about getting it. Lots of more important things people have to make due without, so in that respect, I feel Blessed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Me too, now that you put it that way.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Captain April said:


> You're the only other person I know with a Belgian Sheepdog (although mine is more like ten years old).


She's a Groenendael all black and 8 months old, and these sessions are not cheap but they are very smart so maby I'll get her trained quickly LOL. Karl


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Opus Penguin said:


> I would think all kit prices will be going up due to the oil prices. With gas possibly reach $5 to $6 a gallon, this would also impact styrene prices.


Did I miss something?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Y'know, every time somebody brings up the threat of $5/gallon gasoline, those pesky market forces kick in and folks find out the hard way that very few people in the US are willing to pay that amount, forcing the price back down.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Currently, according to the news, the prices are artificially inflated anyway. The only reason prices are going up is due to our refineries shutting down for renovation. The world oil supply prices are steady and not skyrocketing anytime soon.


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

Oh GODS here we go with the " REFINERIES THING " again.. 

It's still pretty damn funny that the *NUMBER ONE* export
for the US is GASOLINE and yet we hear were " running low "
or whatever and the price keeps creeping up...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

In the year 2112, there will be no more physical models due to a plastics deficit, and no gasoline to deliver them with anyway.
But you WILL be able to have finished computer generated corn-granule facsimiles beamed to your home.

What fun.:freak:


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Rub it in duct tape...rub it in.  I have too long to wait for retirement, but by then there probably won't be a world to look forward to! Much less modeling... 

~ Chris​


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

There is much more to the price increase than the price of petrol. All costs are going up, even China is no longer as cheap as it once was. 

Part of blame goes to the endless regulations put on us, look at all of the nonsense around importing Tamiya primer. The formula didn't change, but that label was a real problem, so how many of us now understand you do not eat the paint? 

I could go on about this subject for quite a while.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

You don't pay the same price for a car, a house, a loaf of bread, a gallon of gas, a college education, a can of Pepsi or anything else, today as you did in the 1960's. It is a fact of life that things go up in price, just as salaries have, no one make the same wage today as they would have doing the same job in 1966. The price increase to me is really a non-issue, as I said, if you can't afford it, don't do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

RSN said:


> You don't pay the same price for a car, a house, a loaf of bread, a gallon of gas, a college education, a can of Pepsi or anything else, today as you did in the 1960's. It is a fact of life that things go up in price, just as salaries have, no one make the same wage today as they would have doing the same job in 1966. The price increase to me is really a non-issue, as I said, if you can't afford it, don't do it. :thumbsup:


1966 two things were born, Star Trek and me.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

As for petroleum, it is stunning to realize how much it is in all our lives, at least in the west. Transportation, maunfacturing, facility heating, plastics ... if not in the materials of the things we buy, it's needed in the _making_ of the things we buy. Even if something we buy is free of it in materials and process, our buying of it is laced with petroleum: driving to the store, using cash/credit, and so on.

Our very civilization seems to be built on petroleum! (bum bum BUMMMM!)


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Guy Schlicter said:


> 1966 two things were born, Star Trek and me.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

SteveR said:


> As for petroleum, it is stunning to realize how much it is in all our lives, at least in the west. Transportation, maunfacturing, facility heating, plastics ... if not in the materials of the things we buy, it's needed in the _making_ of the things we buy. Even if something we buy is free of it in materials and process, our buying of it is laced with petroleum: driving to the store, using cash/credit, and so on.
> 
> Our very civilization seems to be built on petroleum! (bum bum BUMMMM!)


There isn't an aspect of your life that isn't touched by petroleum. That doesn't include transportation. 

Nothing is free of it, even those that claim to be free of it. Are only playing the marketing game.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

This is depressing. I want to get back to talking about someone producing a model kit of Serenity.
But if I do make it through December 2012, I'll be one of many who puts another log on the fire in my cave and continues building model kits. Screw 'em. I'll find a way.
Bruce


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

btbrush said:


> This is depressing. I want to get back to talking about someone producing a model kit of Serenity.


Here's my QMX with a little paint tweak:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

* I just wont buy what I cannot afford, and my limit on any model kit is $50.00. not one penny more no matter how good it is..Its supposed to be a hobby. Not a financial burden. That's my personal take on it.

Z*


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Atemylunch said:


> ...look at all of the nonsense around importing Tamiya primer. The formula didn't change, but that label was a real problem, so how many of us now understand you do not eat the paint?


Paint, Yummmm.... And don't use your hair dryer in the shower, and don't iron your shirt while you're wearing it, jeez!:wave:


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, Disco, but the bad thing about common sense is it's not all that common. So we have to put labels on everything to warn people not to put a cup of hot coffee in their lap. Jeez! A guy bought a Winnebago. He's cruising down the road, put it on cruise control and went back to fix himself a cup of coffee. Course he crashed, but he sued Winnebago and won cuz the instruction sheet didn't say he couldn't do it. It's stupid people and lawyers.
Now back to Serenity. Very nice Chrisisall. That's the "small" Serenity, right? Couldn't see you repainting the $2500 one. I mean for that price it'd better have a bathroom on board.
Let's deluge Mobius with requests. 1/144th scale, "bout 18" would be my vote. It didn't work to good for a Nautilus but from what I remember Universal is much nicer with its' licenses.
Bruce


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

btbrush said:


> So we have to put labels on everything to warn people not to put a cup of hot coffee in their lap. Jeez! A guy bought a Winnebago. He's cruising down the road, put it on cruise control and went back to fix himself a cup of coffee. Course he crashed, but he sued Winnebago and won cuz the instruction sheet didn't say he couldn't do it.


The coffee story is true, but not so sure about the Winnebago: http://www.snopes.com/autos/techno/cruise.asp


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

btbrush said:


> Now back to Serenity. Very nice Chrisisall. That's the "small" Serenity, right? Couldn't see you repainting the $2500 one. I mean for that price it'd better have a bathroom on board.


Yeah, it's the 8" and the windows were light grey & the solar panels were silver. Just touched em up slightly is all. It's polystone, so no other modifications are possible without shattering it other than a little paint here & there. It already broke when a Hot Wheels BTTF Delorean rolled off a shelf & grazed it.:freak:
Superglue to he rescue!


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Zathros said:


> I just wont buy what I cannot afford, and my limit on _any _model kit is $50.00. not one penny more no matter how good it is..Its supposed to be a hobby. Not a financial burden. That's my personal take on it.


Z -

That's pretty close to my "personal" limit - it's one reason that it took me a couple of months to get the 1/32 Moebius Flying Sub. I knew that it could be had for that price, it was just a matter of time. The only exception was when I bought the Moebius J2 kit when it was brand new, but I had a little bonus money. I didn't pay full price, but it wasn't cheap either.

Bryan


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

SteveR said:


> The coffee story is true, but not so sure about the Winnebago: http://www.snopes.com/autos/techno/cruise.asp


 This just goes to show you that stupidity knows NO bounds!


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Dyonisis said:


> This just goes to show you that stupidity knows NO bounds!


No idea who said it but, "You know the difference between genius and stupidity? Genius has its limits". I swear, sometimes I think some people get up in the morning, and the first thought they have is, "What's the dumbest thing I can do today?" For some fortunately it's the last thing they ever do -- they've just done the world a favor and deleted their potential contribution to the gene pool.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Disco58 said:


> No idea who said it but, "You know the difference between genius and stupidity? Genius has its limits". I swear, sometimes I think some people get up in the morning, and the first thought they have is, "What's the dumbest thing I can do today?" For some fortunately it's the last thing they ever do -- they've just done the world a favor and deleted their potential contribution to the gene pool.


*

"The difference between genius and stupidity is genius has its limits." --Albert Einstein*


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Energy prices are rising (rapidly in some forms) and that will jack up the price of just about everything else that you buy. So your $50.00 will obviously buy less and less. 

It would be great if it was only models but the price of neccesities is going up too, leaving less discretionary money for hobbies and enjoyment. If the trend continues, we will eventually be slaves working for a bare survival.

Any policy which artificially raises energy prices is a tax on YOU.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

EVENTUALLY???? To heck with a "cost of living" increase on my paycheck, I need a "cost of petrol" increase.


----------

